
The Truth About J.D. Power’s IQS - alecst
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/the-truth-about-jd-powers-iqs/
======
coglethorpe
"J.D. needs to re-think their methodology and reporting."

I assume they've thought about it quite a bit and know how to get themselves
paid.

